# Soldar Componentes super pequeños



## wacalo (Ago 21, 2010)

Compré unos sensores de temperatura digitales (SE95DP) y vienen en un encapsulado muy pequeño (TSSOP8) en el cual la distancia centro a centro de los pads es de 0.65mm (0.025") y me preguntaba si alguien conoce una forma de soldar manualmente estos componentes.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Lo que me han contado, pero ojo yo no lo he hecho, es soldar a lo bestia poniendo un pegote en todos los pines y dejar enfriar. Luego con malla desoldadora, recalentar y quitar el sobrante.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2010)

Con la tecnica que menciona Scooter es algo peligroso soldar el componente ya que corres el riesgo de pasarlo de temperatura y mas cuando son componentes tan chicos como el que mencionas, no olvidemos que parte de el calor que absorbe el componente lo disipa al medio ambiente mediante su superficie, al ser tan chico implica poca superficie y por lo tanto un alto riesgo de quemarlo por exceso de calor, la tecnica que yo utilizo para soldar componentes SMD o de montaje superficial es enrrollar alambre de cobre no muy fino de 1 mm o menor, alrededor de la punta del soldador y dejar una puntita chiquita del alambre de cobre hacia afuera para utilizarlo como punta soldante, desde ya para utilizar el alambre debe estar desprovisto del barnis que lo cubre y una ves puesto en la punta y encontrandose bien caliente se debe estañar muy bien para lograr buenas soldaduras, con eso no deberias tener ningun problema


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

Ambos métodos dan buen resultado, siempre que se hagan correctamente.
Yo tengo un tercero, estaño previamente pistas e integrado, coloco el integrado en su lugar y aplico un soldador de 150W con la punta reformada, similar a la cabeza de un tiburón martillo, con este sueldo todas las patas a un mismo tiempo (De una cara del IC)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2010)

yo tome una de las pulgas que crecen en mi taller y las amaestre para que aprendan a soldar (a las buenas les doy  de comer) y asunto arreglado, ellas me sueldan.

y no es broma, fijate el logo de fogonazo abajo:
es una pulga ayudante .

son gajes de el oficio , ahora que todo viene muy chiquito .


----------



## bramhs (Ago 21, 2010)

Yo a veces tb me las tengo que ver con componentes muy pequeños que a veces dan bastantes quebraderos de cabeza, por mucho pulso que se tenga.

He estado mirando en soldadura manual de precisión, y me ha llamado la atención esta estación de JBC.


Lo malo es el precio, casi 900e, no entiendo como puede ser tan cara. Pensáis que puede merecer la pena para un aficionado, aunque suela liarse de tanto en tanto con soldaduras en patillas y pistas en chips e integrados relativamente diminutas? He visto que usa un lápiz soldador muy pequeño con una punta de 0,1..


...pero tb tienen esta misma punta de 0,1 disponible para otro modelo de lápiz un poco más grande, pero que puede usarse con una estación más "modesta".


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 22, 2010)

que lindo soldar con algo de eso!!!!
te soluciona la existencia!!!! 

mi metodo para SMD o componentes chicos es parecido al de fogo:
primero ubico al componente y sueldo una patita para que quede agarrado, con cuidado, soldador con punta fina y estaño de 1mm sueldo las otras...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

Comentario extra:

Usar flux y evitar la pasta para soldar... es malisima...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 23, 2010)

una tecnica que me soluciono ese problema fue este video espero te sirva, fijate bien que utiliza flux y pega primero dos paticas...saludos


----------



## seaarg (Ago 23, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo que me han contado, pero ojo yo no lo he hecho, es soldar a lo bestia poniendo un pegote en todos los pines y dejar enfriar. Luego con malla desoldadora, recalentar y quitar el sobrante.



Yo utilice esa tecnica muchisimas veces. Nunca queme nada, por supuesto que tenes que cuidar la temperatura. Los SMD si te fijas en los datasheet se bancan muy bien altas temperaturas.

Date una idea: yo los dessueldo de las placas para reutilizar por medio de un soplete de gas tipo lapicera. (uno azul, chino). Levantan temperatura de lo lindo y sin embargo siguen funcionando.

A partir de encapsulados como el del PIC 12F675 SMD ya podes hacerlo con un soldador normal y  buen pulso.

Ayuda a la disipacion si le pones sobre el integrado, mientras soldas, una cuchilla o algo que te lo sostiene y ademas disipa. De costado, claro.


----------

